# How to season stainless steel grill grates



## jaybird1103 (Dec 29, 2013)

I wound up getting a RiverGrille for Christmas and it has stainless steel grates instead of the cast iron grates I thought it would have.

I has wondering what would be the best way to season stainless steel grill grates. My directions say do it over indirect heat over the grill but it seems that there's no way possible. Some say after washing the grates with soapy water, put vegetable oil on them and put them in an oven at either 250 degrees or 400 degrees, do it on the grill at 250 degrees, or just spray or rub oil on the grates when you are ready to cook. Which is the best way to go?  If my grill lasts longer than the stainless steel grates (I hope) I may plan to by universal cast iron grates but for now it's the stainless steel ones.  This is my first grill and I'm a beginner at this.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 29, 2013)

They are stainless steel.  No need to season the grates.  Season the smoker and wash the grates after each smoke.  I put mine in the dishwasher after each smoke.

Stan


----------



## jaybird1103 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine isn't a smoker, it's a RiverGrille made by Rankam that is built similar to a Char-Griller grill. So all you have to do is put vegetable oil on the inside of the grill, light the coals, let it cool, and then when it's time to cook, wash the stainless steel grates, put vegetable oil or non-stick spray on them and get to grilling, correct? 

Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not familiar with the rankam grill so I would follow the instructions on seasoning the grill but the point of stainless is nothing sticks.  You can use pam grill spray if you are worried about sticking like with fish but for the most part a good brush and a wipe after the cook should take care of it.

Stan


----------

